# Xbox 360



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi can someone please tell me how to hook up my xbox to my projector as i want to play games in my theatre room 140" screen. Cheers:dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

SAY IT LOUD said:


> Hi can someone please tell me how to hook up my xbox to my projector as i want to play games in my theatre room 140" screen. Cheers:dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow:


What projector do you have? Do you have an A/V receiver?


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

onkyo TXSR 705 7.1 check my profile all equipment listed cheers


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Just use an HDMI lead to connect your 360 to the receiver, then run your projector normally from the AVR :T


----------

